# What commands do you use for dumbbell retrieval?



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

I have started shaping some dumbbell retrieval but don’t know what actual verbal commands I should be giving. I mostly use ‘get it’ and ‘out’ for retrieval and releasing the bell but seem to be a bit all over the place in what I’m saying. Luckily, she gets the idea of what I want. What commands do you guys use for each step?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

First, put the dumbbell on the ground and teach the dog to "take it." After she becomes proficient at that, teach "hold it" so that the dog has a strong, calm grip and isn't mouthing the dumbbell. You have the dog sitting in front of you and if you see any mouthing you can rotate the dumbbell backwards and down to help set the grip. You can also use a slip lead and apply pressure while rotating it and release pressure as soon as the mouthing stops. Then you teach the retrieve and "bring" is a common command.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> First, put the dumbbell on the ground and teach the dog to "take it." After she becomes proficient at that, teach "hold it" so that the dog has a strong, calm grip and isn't mouthing the dumbbell. You have the dog sitting in front of you and if you see any mouthing you can rotate the dumbbell backwards and down to help set the grip. You can also use a slip lead and apply pressure while rotating it and release pressure as soon as the mouthing stops. Then you teach the retrieve and "bring" is a common command.


Thank you. She has been remarkably good so far, after only 2 sessions. But I read to spend a month or more conditioning the 'hold it' and presenting to the handler so I will solidify that. I hadn't really thought about what to say id been saying 'get it' and 'bring' and 'fetch' so I needed to sort myself out. i


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

What happens if she is holding the dumbbell and you grab both ends and pull some but don't give the out/release command?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> What happens if she is holding the dumbbell and you grab both ends and pull some but don't give the out/release command?


She holds it until I give the release command. Bear in mind we are just starting. But if I drop the dumbbell or wiggle it a bit she will hold strong. it took a few turns, she dropped it a few times but I said ah-ah and she quickly figured out she had to wait for the release to get the reward.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are just starting to shape this, I would use a "Hold" command. Really solidify that command so when you start moving she understands she has to hold it firmly. Once I start throwing, my command is Bring. (which also works for dog bowls shoved to the back of the crate beyond your reach....every day IGP applications  ) 

Marko put out a free video on dumbbells. I haven't watched it yet but people seemed to really like it. 








// GET TRAINING | Canemo Dog Training


Online IGP dog training, get your Schutzhund dog ready to trial with our competition obedience, protection and tracking courses.




www.canemodog.com




(Free Dumbbell Seminar)

You might also consider signing up for Dave Kroyer's site for $10/mth. He has a program for retrieves as well. I have not watched those either. I learned directly from a trainer and added puppy shaping from a 2nd trainer.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you @Jax08 I will check those out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I really feel like a huge step in this process is teaching your dog that the only path to the reward is thru the dumbbell. I watch people struggle with speed and getting the dog to go out for the retrieve. If you teach your dog that they MUST choose the dumbbell first, with the ball in the other hand as and option, it will increase their drive for the dumbbell and give you the speed you want.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

and also, make sure you have a very recall and front before you ask for a front with the dumbbell.


----------

